# Stuffy/sneezy when nervous?



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

As some may know Merlin's been on antibiotics as a precaution. He's also been in quarantine since March 5th, so he's really ready to be put in the same room as my lovie as soon as I figure out what's going on/if it's a risk to her. The prescription is Sulfamethoxazole/Trimethoprim, 0.02 ml every 12 hours. It has been 8 days since starting, ends in 2 more. There was only one occasion he had a huge sneezing fit.

Basically, he still sneezes. I've noticed it's mostly when he gets nervous it happens. When I go to towel him to give antibiotics, he starts breathing more because he's scared, and you can hear his nose get stuffy I guess you'd say, then when I put him back in he'll sneeze once or twice and the stuffy nose sound stops. He eats, drinks, poops, etc all normal. NEVER had any discharge around nose or anything, and when he was at the vet she heard nothing and said he was a perfectly healthy boy. But then he'll have the occasional sneezes in his cage.

Just looking for some insight, if it's something with just him or what I should do. Because I'll be a bit nervous to put them in the same room with him how he is if I don't know 100% of its some kind of infection or just something he does.

By no means do I want to risk the health of my lovie so I'm turning here for some thoughts. 

Thank you


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Bird's occasionally sneeze from the dander of preening themselves, irritant's in their enviroment, dry condition's, etc. Why your's seem's to do this when nervous is beyond me, maybe someone here can offer some insight. The only way you'll know for sure that the medicine worked and it's safe to end quarantine, is if you go back to the vet and have smear's/stain's done...


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

When they call to check up in 2 days I'll have to ask the Vet about that. Never had one done before, but it'll put my mind at ease, too, and keep my birds safe.


----------

